# Waheguru



## justosh (Sep 23, 2012)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji ki Fateh.

sadh sangat ji.

i would like to ask two questions in this thread.

after the first one has been answered i will proceed on the the next one.



quite simply, what does Waheguru mean.


----------



## Rory (Sep 23, 2012)

> quite simply, what does Waheguru mean.


Short answer, from what I've gathered; Wahe means Wonderful & Guru means teacher. Waheguru is the Wonderful Teacher.


----------



## justosh (Sep 23, 2012)

right but is that how we are meant to see God?


----------



## Rory (Sep 23, 2012)

I think so!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 23, 2012)

justosh said:


> right but is that how we are meant to see God?




YES..Thats what we are supposed to...say/feel..when we "SEE" what WAHEGURU actually IS..and DOES...His Cosmos..His nature..His Natural Laws in Action..the Galaxies and Planets swinging through space..his Earths exploding in volcanic eruptions..His flowers blooming.His Oceans stirring..His mountains soaring...WAH WAH WAH...OH WONDERFUL..WONDER..OH What a WONDER..HE IS..BEYOND WORDS..descriptions..BEYOND BEYOND...WAH...GURU...


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 23, 2012)

Sat Nam _/|\_
I've also read that it can be translated as:

Wahe (Wow!) cheerleader
GuRu (Your Light removes the darkness!)

Its probably a new agey version, but it feels so true.  The Divine Teacher is Wow! (so awesome/wonderful beyond description/exciting to the heart that connects with it) and takes us from a place of ignorance(darkness) to wisdom (light/bliss).

I'm wondering what Sikhs think of what I italicized.  Am I getting it right?  For me, I have fallen love lately with exclaiming in my heart: "Vahe! Guruuuuu!" as if I'm in a state of awe and "thinking as if..." .

peacesignkaur


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 23, 2012)

namji{censored}aur said:


> Sat Nam _/|\_
> I've also read that it can be translated as:
> 
> Wahe (Wow!) cheerleader
> ...



Namjiwan Ji..

Thats EXACTLY as it appears in the SGGS.....its WOW WOW WOW and more WOW....waheguru, waheguru, waheguru..waheguru..waheguru..waheguru...wahe JIO...and translated as you did...japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## NZSingh97 (Sep 24, 2012)

From what i have heard waheguru means wonderful is my lord who brought me out of the darkness into the light.

Hope that helps waheguru ji


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 25, 2012)

Waheguru is the Gurmantar that would eradicate the darkness (spiritual)

It took 36 yugs for the formation of the Gurmantar 'WAHEGURU' 9 Yugs each for *Wa, He, Gu & Ru*. So one can imagine the intense power of Waheguru. It's the Waheguru thats operating the numerous galaxies & the Waheguru Naam is consistent that is keeping all things intact. The moment Waheguru Naam stops all will vanish .... so it's all the will of the All Mighty *AKAL PURAKH*.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 25, 2012)

itsmaneet said:


> Waheguru is the Gurmantar that would eradicate the darkness (spiritual)
> 
> It took 36 yugs for the formation of the Gurmantar 'WAHEGURU' 9 Yugs each for *Wa, He, Gu & Ru*. So one can imagine the intense power of Waheguru. It's the Waheguru thats operating the numerous galaxies & the Waheguru Naam is consistent that is keeping all things intact. The moment Waheguru Naam stops all will vanish .... so it's all the will of the All Mighty *AKAL PURAKH*.



Where is this written?


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 25, 2012)

_/|\_ SatNam

How can we not prostrate at the WaheGuru's Divine Feet when we realize this?  How can we not humbled into recognizing how we are little specks of dust compared to this _!ALLMIGHTINESS!_?



> It took 36 yugs for the formation of the Gurmantar 'WAHEGURU' 9 Yugs each for *Wa, He, Gu & Ru*. So one can imagine the intense power of Waheguru. It's the Waheguru thats operating the numerous galaxies & the Waheguru Naam is consistent that is keeping all things intact. The moment Waheguru Naam stops all will vanish .... so it's all the will of the All Mighty


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 25, 2012)

itsmaneet said:


> Waheguru is the Gurmantar that would eradicate the darkness (spiritual)
> 
> It took 36 yugs for the formation of the Gurmantar 'WAHEGURU' 9 Yugs each for *Wa, He, Gu & Ru*. So one can imagine the intense power of Waheguru. It's the Waheguru thats operating the numerous galaxies & the Waheguru Naam is consistent that is keeping all things intact. The moment Waheguru Naam stops all will vanish .... so it's all the will of the All Mighty *AKAL PURAKH*.


Close it's not 36 but 4 Yugs, at least that's how it appears in Bhai Gurdas Ji's Vaars. Where are you getting 36 from?


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 25, 2012)

It is 4 yugs or ages and the different references to God as according to vedas.

Wa- from Vasudev
He- from Hari
Gu- from Gobind
Ru- from Ram


After some researching a while back, I concluded that there are different derivations and descriptions for the 'waheguru' reference.

In addition to above, there is  the 'wah' as explained earlier meaning wonderful
There is also the- 'Wahed' meaning One and Only in persian.
This gives the ''one and only Guru''

Lastly, there is also
WA- Wa or wow!!- amazing, astonishing
HE- Means everywhere and anywhere
GU- Meaning Darkness
RU- Meaning Light.

GURU- from here can mean ''going from Darkness to Light'' 
 This being that can transform dark to light is also what 'Enlightened' means


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 26, 2012)

YUG...YUG...YUGH...is the "sound" of milk coming out from a Six Gallon Bottle I drink from daily...and after reading this post i counted....and it takes exactly 36 YUGH...YUGH...YUGH..to completely empty it of all the milk...WAHEGURU. Maybe the 36 figure came from that ???icecreammunda


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 26, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> YUG...YUG...YUGH...is the "sound" of milk coming out from a Six Gallon Bottle I drink from daily...and after reading this post i counted....and it takes exactly 36 YUGH...YUGH...YUGH..to completely empty it of all the milk...WAHEGURU. Maybe the 36 figure came from that ???icecreammunda



I suspect it might actually have to do with the glugs to finish a six gallon strawberry milkshake.  icecreammundaicecreamkudiicecreamkudiicecreammundaicecreamkudiicecreammunda

PS- Just so you know, I am not trying to be disrespectful of anything about this conversation.  I just thought of the glugging I do when drinking Wendy's Frosty's through a straw.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 26, 2012)

A day at SPN.

Meditation for Beginners by Gyani ji

Meditation is about as easy as pouring milk. Really, it's so simple. Get a carton of milk and get yourself a really big glass. Now pour the milk in to the glass such that the air goes into the carton to replace milk at such a speed that it makes the sound "yug" and makes it 36 times. Here is the crucial bit. Say "Wa" over the first nine "yug" sounds as you pour milk into your glass. Say "Hay" over the next nine "yug" sounds. Say "Gu" over the next nine and "Ru" over the next nine. 

Namjiwan ji "Gyani ji, that works not just for pouring milk but drinking it as well. I like to make a strawberry milkshake out of it, then drink it in 36 Glugs."

BhagatSingh "Namjivan ji you are an expert at this. Try going further. So we have poured milk, drank it but can you meditate while you excrete it. The trick is to pee at the right..."


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 26, 2012)

BhagatSingh said:


> A day at SPN.
> 
> Meditation for Beginners by Gyani ji
> 
> ...



A man in a pug
drank milk from a jug
for 36 times it went yug
until he came across a bug
he gave it a hug
and together they danced on the rug
before peeing together 
in a hole in the ground
that was freshly dug.


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 26, 2012)

_/|\_  Sat Nam

Where can I learn about this?  Its mysticism so its right up my alley.  I'd love to learn more.

Blessed Be kudihug
Nam Jiwan



Luckysingh said:


> It is 4 yugs or ages and the different references to God as according to vedas.
> 
> Wa- from Vasudev
> He- from Hari
> ...


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 26, 2012)

???


> The trick is to pee at the right..."


----------



## Rory (Sep 28, 2012)

What was I doing with my life before I found this board?
:grinningsingh:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 28, 2012)

The trick is to pee at the right speed (slow down) so that you pee in 36 Blups. :meditation:

Ong... now begins the act of peeing at an incredibly slow rate. *knock knock* "Honey I'll be out in 36 minutes" 
icecreammunda


Namjivan ji I am only kidding of course. HOWever, the more I think about it the more I think, I have been peeing superfast all my life, almost ignoring the experience. lol ... and for no good reason, other that to get on with my life. Same with pouring and drinking. You just pour and get it over with, drink and get it over with. Why not enjoy the moment? Why not enjoy pouring liquids and drinking them. 

We also walk without enjoying the walking, talk without enjoying the talking, type on forum boards without enjoying the typing. Lot's of things are not enjoyed in life, because we are too fast, too practical for our own good. We miss the subtleties of life because of this. And God is one of those subtleties. We are always looking to get on with our life but we never do. Ok I have poured milk, drank, let me get on with my life. Got work to do, bills to pay, then I will get on with my life. Reply to this message and that one, ok now let me get on with my life. Got to buy the groceries this week. Drive to the grocery store, now let me buy them, and get on with my life.

During that whole time, life is being set aside.

Meditation is to slllloooooowww dddoooowwnnnn our minds isn't it? Why not slow down the actions, and force our mind to slow down with it. The mind has to either slow down or be super impatient, like it always is, and cry and whine, like it always does, at the speed we are going. Over time, like a whiny child, it should cry and cry and cry itself out, and simply shut up.


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 30, 2012)

Rory said:


> What was I doing with my life before I found this board?
> :grinningsingh:



Probably must be searching for the board


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 30, 2012)

Its maneet Ji...Glad you have a sense of humour too...SIKHS laugh and laugh LAST...!! we always in Chardeekalla and in GURPARSAAD.:happysingh:


----------

